# Favourite shots of Diesel; the 10w old bundle of energy!



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep he's adorable.
When we got Bella we were told to look at the ears.
And that pretty much what her colour turned out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diesel*

Your Diesel is absolutely precious!! Congratulations!!
:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwww. I need a puppy!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh he's a real heartbreaker!


----------



## Stay_Golden (Jun 10, 2014)

Baby bear!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Diesel is soooooo adorable, great pictures. 

Yes his overall coloring should be close to what his ears currently are.


----------



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone! It'll be fun to watch as he "grows into himself"! I'll keep you all updated with photos!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh, what a cutie, I love the pictures


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

So cute! I agree, look at the ears!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos, Diesel is absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Diesel is sooo cute. Doesn´t matter what colour he´s going to be.


----------



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

*Here's a few more recent ones...*

Just wanted to share a few more recent ones! He's growing like crazy and starting to look more like a dog than a teddy bear! He loveeeesss sleeping on his back!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Beautiful pictures of Diesel! The one of him sleeping on his back is priceless!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Look at that adorable little puppy belly!! Diesel is such a cutie.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

So Awesome!!!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

oh my goodness! Just too adorable! I can't wait to get my new boy!


----------

